# Capt Ron Gun Training



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just FYI if anyone was affected which I know a bunch of people took his class. 

http://m.weartv.com/news/Santa_Rosa_County_firearms_instructor_arrested?mobileredirect=true


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here we go...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I read that this morning. Is he a member on this board?. I hope he didn't screw any pffer's


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Just FYI if anyone was affected which I know a bunch of people took his class.
> 
> http://m.weartv.com/news/Santa_Rosa_County_firearms_instructor_arrested?mobileredirect=true


That is a redundant question... If you took his class then hell yes you have been affected. The crap he teaches has nothing to do with what happens whe you are in a real live fire gun battle for your life. He was found to be a fraud then and his actions have caught up with him. IF YOU WENT TO CAPTIAN RONS TRAINING THEn YES YOU HAVE BEEN AFFECTED AND YES BY ALL MEANS SEEK PROFESSIONAL TRAINING!! but what do I know..... You teach fine motor skills and repetition when training for battle to the point it becomes second nature. Captain Ron's students will be looking for a busa ball to throw at you before engaging you...


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

It sounds more like they are just pissed they didn't get their portion, how many classes have you been to that don't last as long as they are supposed to? I re-did hunter safety with my sun and we finished a full day early because the instructors were good. i don't know this guy but as a former full time Army marksmanship instructor I can tell you time limits mean nothing. Our classes were supposed to be 8 hours and would last anywhere from 4 to 16 depending on the students and the instructor. Some people just have the ability to make people understand concepts better than others. If their main issue is that he didn't teach a pre-determined # of hours and didnt buy the latest change of material(probably changed just to get more money out of instructors with no real training value added) then who gives a crap. 

Now, if he actually assaulted that guy that's another story altogether. I have had to rip weapons out of people's hands and throw them on the ground to stop them from nearly shooting another Soldier. Technically could be assault, but not really.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Struck with a riding crop? Sounds kinky!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm amazed that the story was actually pretty neutral. I have been through Ron's ccw course, and "striking" was a universal teaching tool....and was not malicioul or painful. It was just an immediate tactile guide in an environment that makes it hard to hear verbal reprimands. When I was there...it was a yardstick....again, not painful....but DID speed up the learning curve.
I don't know what the deal is with the certification ....I hope for everyone's sake that its an overreaction.
Since undercover agents were involved....it does smell a little foul. The charges seem a bit like that was all they could come up with.....probably be dismissed.
I know Ron is loved by many, and hated by a few.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember that time I gave 2 pints of blood, dehydrated myself, gave myself a shot of adreniline (or was it testosterone), drank a 12 pack just to get myself use to shooting in a real life situation!!! All this while balancing on a ball and also hanging upsidedown.....hahaha!!! good ole days w/ el cap-i-tan!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> That is a redundant question... If you took his class then hell yes you have been affected. The crap he teaches has nothing to do with what happens whe you are in a real live fire gun battle for your life. He was found to be a fraud then and his actions have caught up with him. IF YOU WENT TO CAPTIAN RONS TRAINING THEn YES YOU HAVE BEEN AFFECTED AND YES BY ALL MEANS SEEK PROFESSIONAL TRAINING!! but what do I know..... You teach fine motor skills and repetition when training for battle to the point it becomes second nature. Captain Ron's students will be looking for a busa ball to throw at you before engaging you...


Innocent until proven guilty right? ....also you are not without controversy or enemies yourself are you? .....might be careful about damning someone so quickly. Let the facts come out.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

He is a fraud.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know the guy but judging from some past threads on this forum (and another local one) there are some members that detest him. I tend to give somebody the benefit of the doubt and let it play out. A lot of lives have been ruined by false accusations.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

What's he a captain of?
Police?
Firefighter?
Ship?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> What's he a captain of?
> Police?
> Firefighter?
> Ship?


His 12' dingy.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> Struck with a riding crop? Sounds kinky!


I know. Sign me up!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> That is a redundant question.....


That's not a redundant question. It's not even a question at all.
:detective:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

he is quite the character.:whistling:

jason, my favorite one was left hand, standing, in full chemical suit and gas mask.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

nextstep said:


> he is quite the character.:whistling:
> 
> jason, my favorite one was left hand, standing, in full chemical suit and gas mask.


Ha, sounds like Walter White from Breaking Bad.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Innocent until proven guilty right? ....also you are not without controversy or enemies yourself are you? .....might be careful about damning someone so quickly. Let the facts come out.


*For real ! And this guy WAS a cop! Come on Jeremy, don't condemn the guy so quickly. Looks to me like a competitor set him up. I've only met him once and had no need for the class , but he seemed like a stand up cat to me. I bet many people said the same about Ted Bundy too though, lol.*


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

SpeedoJosh said:


> That's not a redundant question. It's not even a question at all.
> :detective:



That owned me! :thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *For real ! And this guy WAS a cop! Come on Jeremy, don't condemn the guy so quickly. Looks to me like a competitor set him up. I've only met him once and had no need for the class , but he seemed like a stand up cat to me. I bet many people said the same about Ted Bundy too though, lol.*


I have met him on a few different occasions. I also have had much more training than this fraud. This isn't his first run in with authorities, the reason we are where we are today is opinions. I formed my opinion of him after I got to know him. His attitude, actions, and character coupled with the fact that I am a certified and trained firearm instructor and the fact that I have a been in a couple of real Live gunfights "some good, some not so good" in my time I say the guy is a fraud. Not to mention what I know behind the scenes about this shady character... That is where my statement comes from.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Marketing over rules common sense in this case real life skills


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've heard from a friend of mine that the Dept of agricultural (the dept that does security licensing) has had a huge crackdown on armed security instructors here in the past few months, I'd love to know what he wasn't doing right to get charged with fraud


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> I'm amazed that the story was actually pretty neutral. I have been through Ron's ccw course, and "striking" was a universal teaching tool....and was not malicioul or painful. It was just an immediate tactile guide in an environment that makes it hard to hear verbal reprimands. When I was there...it was a yardstick....again, not painful....but DID speed up the learning curve.
> I don't know what the deal is with the certification ....I hope for everyone's sake that its an overreaction.
> Since undercover agents were involved....it does smell a little foul. The charges seem a bit like that was all they could come up with.....probably be dismissed.
> I know Ron is loved by many, and hated by a few.


Please tell me your kidding! If this guy hit me during training bad things would have happened...if you wanna learn combatives then take that class....in my COMBAT training I've never been hit or touched...those are taught seperatly


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm with Jeremy on this one...this guys an idiot and a fraud. I've met him on a couple of different occasions and he's so full of crap it's not even funny. He's proven that time and time again on this forum with his post.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Ha, sounds like Walter White from Breaking Bad.


i forgot the 110 degree desert part.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I have met him on a few different occasions. I also have had much more training than this fraud. This isn't his first run in with authorities, the reason we are where we are today is opinions. I formed my opinion of him after I got to know him. His attitude, actions, and character coupled with the fact that I am a certified and trained firearm instructor and the fact that I have a been in a couple of real Live gunfights "some good, some not so good" in my time I say the guy is a fraud. Not to mention what I know behind the scenes about this shady character... That is where my statement comes from.


*Got it.*


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going to stick up for him. 
I went to the fairgrounds to get my CCW. Now that was a joke. They should be the ones facing charges. Later I took my wife to Capt. Ron. I wanted to be there because of her lack of experience. I paid as if I was going for my CCW. 

Capt. Ron wad nothing less than professional. He sat us in that trailor and read us the laws one by one. He stopped between them to explain what they meant, how they could be interpretted, and what they did not mean. We then went outside to his range and shot multiple firearms. We had a blast. I left a more competent and better shot. My wife is no longer afraid of firearms. She learned they should never be used for leverage. 

Capt Ron if you did what you are accused of.... you are a man and will pay the price. I personally do not believe it and I wont unless you are proven guilty. Goodluck!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Big B said:


> I am going to stick up for him.
> I went to the fairgrounds to get my CCW. Now that was a joke. They should be the ones facing charges. Later I took my wife to Capt. Ron. I wanted to be there because of her lack of experience. I paid as if I was going for my CCW.
> 
> Capt. Ron wad nothing less than professional. He sat us in that trailor and read us the laws one by one. He stopped between them to explain what they meant, how they could be interpretted, and what they did not mean. We then went outside to his range and shot multiple firearms. We had a blast. I left a more competent and better shot. My wife is no longer afraid of firearms. She learned they should never be used for leverage.
> ...


guilty people are proven innocent all the time....just sayin


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

And innocent people never go to jail ?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*cheers! *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> *cheers! *


Now that's funny shit.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Big B said:


> And innocent people never go to jail ?


Well if it looks like a seagull, squawks like a seagull, and shits like a seagull...its sure aint gonna end up being a bunny!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I have met him on a few different occasions. I also have had much more training than this fraud. This isn't his first run in with authorities, the reason we are where we are today is opinions. I formed my opinion of him after I got to know him. His attitude, actions, and character coupled with the fact that I am a certified and trained firearm instructor and the fact that I have a been in a couple of real Live gunfights "some good, some not so good" in my time I say the guy is a fraud. Not to mention what I know behind the scenes about this shady character... That is where my statement comes from.


...........stirring the pot for the haters...............


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.libertyglobe.com/2013/09/22/this-man-lost-everything-sent-prison-brian-aitken/

hipty hop lol 

Anyone else and I would be of the same opinion. If he is guilty he will end up paying in the end.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ADRENALINE said:


> Seems to me that you would want to lay low on posting how much training you had and that you actually are certified to train other people after your "real life gunfight"????


:blink:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Big B said:


> http://www.libertyglobe.com/2013/09/22/this-man-lost-everything-sent-prison-brian-aitken/
> 
> hipty hop lol
> 
> Anyone else and I would be of the same opinion. If he is guilty he will end up paying in the end.


how about trying to post something even close to the situation at hand....not some random ass interweb story about somebody getting arrested for having weapons


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah the old former navy parachute rigger turned navy seal special operations SF Ranger trainer.....I need to dig through my old PM's, there are some real insightful thoughts he and I exchanged lol


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Ah the old former navy parachute rigger turned navy seal special operations SF Ranger trainer.....I need to dig through my old PM's, there are some real insightful thoughts he and I exchanged lol


flame thrower school instructor? spaceship door gunner?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *For real ! And this guy WAS a cop! .*


Big NEG-A-TIVE!!! .....he may have thought he was the police!:blink:


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Fisheye - It was only intended to back up my comment in regards to yours about guilty people being proven innocent all the time. Not to just pull some random article. It just happened that I was reading this article yesterday. While you believe he is automatically guilty (my guess) without taking his course. My opinion is that his course is more informative than that of the fair grounds. I fired one 22 cal round from less than 4 feet from a target and was approved as a safe firearms handling citizen after 2 hours of listening to this guy babble about how his credentials allowed him to teach. I have known many people that have taken his CCW course. All which have loved it and learned a lot. All that got a good laugh with the surprise of the stress fire technique. 

If he is guilty of not providing enough class time, he will pay dearly for it. 


BTW this was on his website for sometime-

* Stress-Fire Class WARNING !
*This course trains students for tactical safety and street survival and many of the techniques and stress-fire 
hyper-realistic training methods used in this curriculum are not considered "politically -correct". Training methods may 
include: shouting, screaming, loud sounds, balance equipment, disorienting lighting, dim lighting, no lighting, 
exploding targets, inversion racks, stress-induced language, shooting at live aggressive human targets using 
simunition rounds, and physically handling students aggressively simulating as an attacker may act.

His stress-fire training courses are NOT recommended for people of an over-sensitive nature. He DOES offer other 
training specialized for Children, Seniors, Physically Challenged, Hoplaphobes, and more sensitive individuals who 
may require more of a one-on-one coddled and nurturing style approach of instruction. If you're the sensitive type or 
have physical challenges, please let Capt Ron know before you are scheduled for your training. He will gladly 
accommodate for you a private class.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummm... What is a hoplaphobe?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Big B said:


> Fisheye - It was only intended to back up my comment in regards to yours about guilty people being proven innocent all the time. Not to just pull some random article. It just happened that I was reading this article yesterday. While you believe he is automatically guilty (my guess) without taking his course. My opinion is that his course is more informative than that of the fair grounds. I fired one 22 cal round from less than 4 feet from a target and was approved as a safe firearms handling citizen after 2 hours of listening to this guy babble about how his credentials allowed him to teach. I have known many people that have taken his CCW course. All which have loved it and learned a lot. All that got a good laugh with the surprise of the stress fire technique.
> 
> If he is guilty of not providing enough class time, he will pay dearly for it.
> 
> ...


Like i said. false training records/12 counts fraud? pretty sure that one is gonna be hard to be falsely accused of

you dont have to touch anyone to have a "stress" shoot...i can run you though a stress shoot in the morning if you want that will be more informative that what he was teaching! i can also show you combative tactics that are also close to what he taught....thing is...when it comes down to it your going to do whatever it is you have to do to survive!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

+1...... Hard to teach someone how to react Ina gunfight when you have no idea what it is like to be in a gunfight.......unless you just pretend you have all kinds of tactical experience and then spew a bunch of stuff you read in guns and ammo and learn some trick shots that have no tactical application whatsoever. Buy hey according to Ron he is the "best at what he does".


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A man using a "riding crop" on another man. AND the "another man" was paying for it. Guns involved

Sorry, this seems WRONG to me. 

But I was taught shooting the old fashioned way, you know. "Range is safe..." kinda stuff.

I'd bet the Army doesn't beat their shooters to cause stress. I could be wrong though. I just think our armed forces treat "live fire" with a little more respect.

This is what "simulated" live fire is about.

No?

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> A man using a "riding crop" on another man. AND the "another man" was paying for it. Guns involved
> 
> Sorry, this seems WRONG to me.
> 
> ...


you are correct jim!

the only time the army has beat me is when i was told to beat my face with the earth under it after doing something dumb(not on a live range, but in sim or dry fire) always been taught using the crawl, walk, method which normally takes 2 days!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I took his class and was satisfied. Granted he's a bit of a character but that's ok.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I just got back in town and tried to click on link and everything seems to have been scrubbed. Link doesn't work, google it and you get a small write up. Does anyone have a working link?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way, Who owns an actual real riding crop? Does his daughter ride equestrian?

Just sayin'

Jim


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I read in an article "_the charges were brought by investigators with the Florida Department of Agriculture, which oversees firearms licenses._"

Seriously? The State Department of Agriculture oversees firearms licenses in Florida?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

AndyS said:


> I read in an article "_the charges were brought by investigators with the Florida Department of Agriculture, which oversees firearms licenses._"
> 
> Seriously? The State Department of Agriculture oversees firearms licenses in Florida?


yup


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

finfever61 said:


> Ok I just got back in town and tried to click on link and everything seems to have been scrubbed. Link doesn't work, google it and you get a small write up. Does anyone have a working link?


This is all I could find: http://privateofficer.org/santa-ros...ructor-arrested-for-fraud-privateofficer-com/


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jim t said:


> By the way, Who owns an actual real riding crop? Does his daughter ride equestrian?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Jim


i noticed your interest. you can have one for your very own. j/k
http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Riding-Crop-Whip/dp/B000C09XX8


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

even after captain Ron straining my old school bully still takes my lunch money but I have to admit it makes a great Subway sandwich. 

after going back in reading some old post mainly the one where everyone was calling him out on his credentials was not aware of that. 
and just for the record he never popped me or my wife with a riding crop . He did get the other gentleman that was there and I about lost it laughing at his unexpected reaction.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang I really should not post from my phone 

straining = training


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Ummm... What is a hoplaphobe?


It's a made up word that some people claim means "a person with a fear of arms (weapons)."

_Hoplon_ means "weapon" in Attic Greek.


----------



## Eliaskil (Oct 13, 2013)

I also have met him on a few different occasions. I also have had much more training than this fraud. This isn't his first run in with authorities, the reason we are where we are today is opinions. I formed my opinion of him after I got to know him.







His attitude, actions, and character coupled with the fact that I am a certified and trained firearm instructor and the fact that I have a been in a couple of real Live gunfights "some good, some not so good" in my time I say the guy is a fraud.


----------

